# Investigate Lost items



## Sharksheep (May 20, 2020)

I didn't know that you could investigate the lost item but is there a guide on which villager it might belong too? According to the friendship guide, you can get bonus points for returning the item to the villager before they bring it up and if you don't show it to anyone. I got super lucky the first two lost items but I didn't know you could investigate it.

The lost item I have is a tannish drawstring bag.
Hint is



> Maybe this is someone's makeup bag? It smells like lovely perfume.



My guess is snooty. Will update when Diana wakes up. 

Friendship guide: https://yuexr.github.io/acnh/friendship.html


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2020)

There is a lost item guide *here*.


----------



## Nickerous (May 20, 2020)

I just investigated a lost item today for the first time.  Said it was an autograph book covered with sparkly stickers.  I guessed Winnie and got it right.


----------



## DawnAri (May 20, 2020)

oh I didn't know this! I'll remember this for the next time I find a lost item


----------

